# Vibe kayak



## sharkdrake (Jul 19, 2017)

Did anyone ever use a Vibe Skipjack or Yellow fin on the ocean? I use an Ocean Kayak Scrambler now but was looking at getting my son one and the Vibe looks like a good one for there but need some feedback before buying.
Thanks


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Tough crowd on here. I use an ocean kayak big game 2. But I only fish the bays. Sorry no help here but thought I would respond.


----------



## saltwaterron47! (Mar 14, 2017)

sharkdrake said:


> Did anyone ever use a Vibe Skipjack or Yellow fin on the ocean? I use an Ocean Kayak Scrambler now but was looking at getting my son one and the Vibe looks like a good one for there but need some feedback before buying.
> Thanks


I have 2 vibe yellowfins..good kayak


----------



## Logical1 (Apr 2, 2019)

saltwaterron47! said:


> I have 2 vibe yellowfins..good kayak


I would also look at the Kaku Wahoo 12.5. The aggressive bow is designed to ride over the chop and it is very stable with tons of deck space.


----------



## sharkdrake (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks for the comments. Ended up getting the Sea Ghost. Didn’t try yet but think it will perform well


----------



## rob-kayak (May 12, 2019)

I purchased the Sea Ghost 130 last summer...
after 9 or so years on a 10ft Perception Pescador (kayak fishing).. heavily modified...

I fish the Chesapeake Bay exclusively... been out in lots of crazy conditions and nights.

I knew what I was looking for.
I found the Sea Ghost 130 very well designed for all the things "I" would have done to make a fishing kayak.

Of course I am always modifying...

Go through all the screws and make sure they are snug.. some are attached to molded-in brass inserts.
Those are the ones too hard to reach through the hatches....

Here's a link over at Snaggedline.com (kayak fishing forum) for the Chesapeake Bay area..
to this topic of the screws..
Look for my name over there (rob-kayak), or posts about "Vibe" for more mods on the Sea Ghost 130.
http://www.snaggedline.com/forumdisplay.php?5-Dry-Dock

This website is a great website.. you may also look at Snaggedline.com for a other Vibe kayak owners and kayak fishermen/women.
Best to contact me over at Snaggedline.com.. or post about this kayak as I don't visit here often.

Also... if you are going to get a kayak cart... I would strongly suggest NOT to get "through the scupper hole" type of cart.
While I have not heard of any problems... thru the scupper hole carts.. with this kayak... I have also not seen anybody using them.
These type of carts put too much stress on scupper holes, unless they are specifically designed for the kayak.. like the Hobie type.


----------

